# 58 impalas



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i think phatras just explained last night! USE THE SEARCH ! there is no need for a thread for every make and model of a car. there are 58s in this forum, either use the search, or stop being lazy and go look for one! no need for a new thread! :rant:


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2008, 10:33 AM~11306121
> *i think phatras just explained last night! USE THE SEARCH ! there is no need for a thread for every make and model of a car. there are 58s in this forum, either use the search, or stop being lazy and go look for one! no need for a new thread!  :rant:
> *


damn im just 10 didint know. just needed ideas :dunno:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Aug 10 2008, 12:27 PM~11306686
> *damn im just 10 didint know. just needed ideas :dunno:
> *


yeah dropped!! give the kid a break! :biggrin:


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 10 2008, 12:38 PM~11306736
> *yeah dropped!! give the kid a break!  :biggrin:
> *


thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Aug 10 2008, 03:27 PM~11306686
> *damn im just 10 didint know. just needed ideas :dunno:
> *


my fault young buck, but try the search instead of starting a new thread homie.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2008, 04:01 PM~11307817
> *my fault young buck, but try the search instead of starting a new thread homie.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

shouldn't you have parental supervision or something at that age? :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 07:14 PM~11307884
> *shouldn't you have parental supervision or something at that age?  :scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


I was thinking the same thing! 

I think he should check out this instead. http://arcade.nickjr.com/nickjr/home.jsp


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 10 2008, 07:13 PM~11307875
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2008, 05:25 PM~11307964
> *:biggrin:
> *




yall silly 

:twak:


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 04:14 PM~11307884
> *shouldn't you have parental supervision or something at that age?  :scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


my dad showed my this web site to post my models so why not :0 :uh:


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2008, 04:01 PM~11307817
> *my fault young buck, but try the search instead of starting a new thread homie.
> *


thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Aug 11 2008, 03:18 PM~11315256
> *thanks
> *


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

got 58 today will post pix


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

im tryin to find more pics of my 58...heres a motor shot..











ok i found em..

















BILLET GRILL


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

customcup I like the 58 u got


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

biggc orale homie


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 11 2008, 07:07 PM~11317620
> *biggc orale homie
> *


looks way better in person


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 11 2008, 06:07 PM~11317614
> *customcup I like the 58 u got
> *




thanks bro...that was the first model i ever tried making hinges for


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

with some practice, this is what im turnin out now homie..


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

hey got some work done


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

can u get better pics? looks ok from what i can see.... but needs sharper pics


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 11 2008, 09:46 PM~11318561
> *with some practice, this is what im turnin out now homie..
> 
> 
> ...



this wip is gonna be badass. nice work bro


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

this wath I done so far


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 21 2008, 03:56 PM~11404599
> *this wath I done so far
> 
> 
> ...



looks great man! i like the creame top!


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

tanx


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 21 2008, 06:14 PM~11404732
> *looks great man! i like the creame top!
> *


X-2

nice work bro.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

"BLACK DOG"


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here mines I did a few years ago...Basket Case :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 i love that whip mike. how much? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 21 2008, 10:41 PM~11407022
> *Here mines I did a few years ago...Basket Case  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats bad! in a good way! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 21 2008, 06:42 PM~11407030
> *:0  i love that whip mike. how much? :biggrin:
> *


mmm not sure if i wanna sell her


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres what i have



































































































and heres the next one


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 21 2008, 09:41 PM~11407022
> *Here mines I did a few years ago...Basket Case  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


do i still have this?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here's one I'm working on....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice 58s guys heres somethin i did with a 58


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

when is that 58 s-10 blazer


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 23 2008, 11:16 PM~11421653
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice ride E.








should be black and gold tho. :biggrin: 



we dey! :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 23 2008, 09:16 PM~11421653
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sweeet impala man. the spokes are clean too! nice job


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

some update


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

nice its good to see something other than white with the red , makes me wish i would have thought outside the box....


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

tanx


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Nov 28 2008, 10:43 PM~12285911
> *some update
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Nov 28 2008, 11:43 PM~12285911
> *some update
> 
> 
> ...


nice carnal


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

nice guys!
i just bought a 58 yesterday. did a lil motor work till i get some paint.
will post pics soon


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ive never seen that one before!


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 29 2008, 10:42 AM~12287805
> *ive never seen that one before!
> *


picked it up at michaels crafts.
i was about to walk away with a 64 impala lowrider and a dodge magnum but something told me to look up a shelf and behind a bigfoot lol TA-DA! ive benn wanting to build a 58 for a while now.
and i got it for free cause the turkey day sale plus my 50% off coupon :biggrin: 
only paid for paint and my mother in law to be picked that up :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Aug 22 2008, 08:16 PM~11415991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like some one i know ?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 28 2008, 10:54 PM~12285999
> *nice its good to see something other than white with the red , makes me wish i would have thought outside the box....
> *



tanx man


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE 58 LOOKIN GOOOOODDDDDDD!!!!!!!


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 30 2008, 04:40 PM~12295961
> *THE 58 LOOKIN GOOOOODDDDDDD!!!!!!!
> *



will do some work this week I will post some pix


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

update on my '58 got the base paint done some motor work and chassis.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

thanks biggs gotta post a badd ass ride right after my post haha :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 2 2008, 03:20 AM~12309769
> *
> 
> 
> ...




man i cant get over how flawless that clear is.......................man................ teach me your secrets :biggrin: 

nice work biggs


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

my first 58 - didnt have any pics of just the 58 :dunno:




















and here is the current one in progress


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 2 2008, 12:20 AM~12309769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!! baddest 58!!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hears mine.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 2 2008, 12:20 AM~12309769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 2 2008, 12:23 PM~12312411
> *Hears mine.
> 
> 
> ...




looks good homie!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 2 2008, 07:19 PM~12317217
> *looks good homie!
> *



Thanks man, its mostly box stock. Just alot of bondo!


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

Some uo dates


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*my upcoming project  *


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

heres mine  








































that 59 but ima re painted again


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

oldest car in my collection, because its also my first car built back in 1993


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is my 58 i did about 5years ago its the amt kit that i made into conv. top nail polish paint and photoeched with some Herb Deeks wheels and chrome foil. two tone interior. (missing red marker on door, crome foil on seats) oh well! next one will be better. thanks


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HERES MY 58 IMPALA. "CHINGON"


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 25 2009, 06:41 PM~16089675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS 58 BRO


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres mine. 

























:0 :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 25 2009, 10:23 PM~16091756
> *Heres mine.
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro what boot did you use for this car....still trying to find a boot to finish my ride up.


----------



## texicanz (Dec 2, 2009)

heres my 58 impala but i have to wait untell winter is over to finish up painting parts


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 25 2009, 05:41 PM~16089675
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :0 :yes:


----------



## texicanz (Dec 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 25 2009, 06:41 PM~16089675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the colors you used on your impala what kind of paint you use


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texicanz_@Dec 31 2009, 04:44 PM~16148301
> *i like the colors you used on your impala what kind of paint you use
> *


MY PAINTS ARE HOUSE OF KOLOR


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texicanz_@Dec 31 2009, 03:11 PM~16147014
> *heres my 58 impala but i have to wait untell winter is over to finish up  painting parts
> 
> 
> ...


whys that


----------



## texicanz (Dec 2, 2009)

> whys that
> 
> because i live in illinois and we have alot of snow and its not safe to paint indoors


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn how could i have miss thread :biggrin: TTMFT 




alright fellas i know thurs alot of 58s out post them babys up  i'll post mines up soon


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> damn how could i have miss thread :biggrin: TTMFT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NO THE RULES . PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> damn how could i have miss thread :biggrin: TTMFT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NAW THATS ALRIGHT, CARNAL.. NO NEED FOR YOU TO POST UP YOUR 
58'S!......


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

my 58 sorry my camera is not that good


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

candilove said:


> my 58 sorry my camera is not that good


 to me this is the baddest impala GM ever made!


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

this my uncles 58


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

charlieshowtime said:


> this my uncles 58


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> NAW THATS ALRIGHT, CARNAL.. NO NEED FOR YOU TO POST UP YOUR
> 58'S!......


here u go markie what u asked for :roflmao::roflmao::naughty:





































here's mine


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> here u go markie what u asked for :roflmao::roflmao::naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 very funny


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

nine minutes wont kill you.. video continues after music stops...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MKD904 said:


>


looks sweet mike :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

That's just ridiculous! Awesome 58'


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERE'S ONE I DID AWHILE BACK....ITS LONG GONE NOW........


----------



## crooks (Oct 3, 2010)

ibuildweniblazeum said:


> *my upcoming project  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

MARINATE said:


> HERE'S ONE I DID AWHILE BACK....ITS LONG GONE NOW........


What are those seat inserts from.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

MARINATE said:


> HERE'S ONE I DID AWHILE BACK....ITS LONG GONE NOW........


What are those seat inserts from?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

there from the kit mike


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

DEUCES76 said:


> there from the kit mike


Which one? The revell? You know anyone that may have some?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

DEUCES76 said:


> there from the kit mike


Which one? The revell? You know anyone that may have some?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

revell kit i should have a set or 2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Heres one i did last year and got another one on the way.*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

UCE 94 said:


>


damn this looks sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks man.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Some bad ass 58's in here!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Some bad ass 58's in here!


 x1000000000000000000000000000000000!!!!


----------



## hubcity (Jul 17, 2009)

*el patron*

HUB CITY


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hubcity said:


> HUB CITY


looks sweet bro :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hubcity (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


















hadnt posted these here yet


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

MAN, .......i love the color on that one !!:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


>


NICE  :thumbsup:


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

UCE 94 said:


>


LOOKS GOOD. LIKE THE COLORS & NICE SWIRLY LINES.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

here's my 2 pennies









































just thought about it, she's almost ten years old!


----------



## hubcity (Jul 17, 2009)

post them up


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

hubcity said:


> HUB CITY


Really nice..:thumbsup: any more pics??? What uptop did you use?


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

damn this is my real dream car never seen this topic n i had just bought me a kit online n a hydro kit n some rims for it haven t messed with a model in a couple of years so gunna take my time doing itnice job to every one on there builds look very clean


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Those are all nice!!I have an Xotics candy gold one in my topic,it's a Revell,great kit I wouldn't mind doing another in organic candy green with lace on the roof and scallops on the panels.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

UCE 94 said:


> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j37
> /florida_bucket/20100609_02.jpg


This is bad!!Love it!!


----------



## smcitylimits (Feb 1, 2012)

very nice 58s..


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTMFT FOR THE 58s


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shh: :shh: :shh:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's clean Lorenzo.nice!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Love that color combo!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fam,about 4 years old I got the color scheme from the Gumout sweepstakes car


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 578869
> View attachment 578870


More pic's.. i love that yellow interior..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> uffin:


this car and the monte carlo is the Tonioseven signature cars!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> :naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


hurry up with those visors : jackwagon 323!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> hurry up with those visors : jackwagon 323!


:shocked:  :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

It doesn't compare to any on top but here's one I didb some time ago


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> More pic's.. i love that yellow interior..


Here I tried,
View attachment 585963
View attachment 585964
View attachment 585965


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

thats real nice homie !


jose510ss said:


> View attachment 585555
> View attachment 585556
> View attachment 585557
> 
> It doesn't compare to any on top but here's one I didb some time ago


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

​TTMFT


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Any amt's & revells combined together?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

58 amt body with revell kit


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

This is Big Momma...


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

sneekyg909 said:


> This is Big Momma...


WOW!! Big momma is sweeet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 578869
> View attachment 578870


Nice work C/A, looks very nicely done, and love that colour on it too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

hubcity said:


> HUB CITY










:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Fuckin' love '58s. One of the baddest, cleanest, nicest design to ever come out.


----------



## truckdriver314 (Dec 25, 2013)

I know this one isnt as good as others on here but here's mine she's long though...


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

truckdriver314 said:


> I know this one isnt as good as others on here but here's mine she's long though...


that's clean! I love that car in black, always looks sinister!


----------



## truckdriver314 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks king appreciate it!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTFT


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Do they still make 58 kits its been along time since ive built anything i want to build one


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chaddubbs86 said:


> Do they still make 58 kits its been along time since ive built anything i want to build one


:yes: revell released a lowrider version a couple of yrs back


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

wire wheels definitely not included


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

lowrod said:


> wire wheels definitely not included


I'm debating of 3different shades of gold: pewter, candyflake ( both by Duplicolor) or testors champagne (?). Chassis is done, still working on the interior (masking off floor mats for carpet flocking) & the 348 which'll be whatever I find that's close to the factory engine color.


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Seen quite a few this color, here's mine


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sweet 8 bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks man


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Just primed out right now, I'm trying to decide where I'm going with her.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

BraveHart said:


> View attachment 1380337
> 
> View attachment 1380353


Really nice


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


> :naughty:


:thumbsup:


----------

